
Wisconsin’s Disastrous $4.5B Deal with Foxconn - ssaannmmaann
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-02-06/inside-wisconsin-s-disastrous-4-5-billion-deal-with-foxconn
======
rtkwe
Previously on HackerNews:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625)

Have any deals like this ever delivered on the actual jobs promised? Seems
like every marquee deal that comes out like this inevitably slowly decreasing
the actual investment and number of jobs until it's tiny and then the
plant/company closes just before their tax breaks run out.

------
plink
The true disaster here is Wisconsin's derelict education system which lead to
the election of a city council incompetent at basic math and inebriated by the
siren word "jobs".

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625).

